# What is more durable in the wash- laser transfer printed t-s or inkjet printed t-s?What is the best laser transfer paper?



## Redtail50 (Sep 7, 2010)

I know now from reading on this website that JPSS paper has to be the best paper around for using the ink-jet printing method. I have read on this forum that t-s washed 7 times were looking as good as they did when they were first printed! That is truly impressive. I am seriously considering getting an Epson wide format printer with pigment inks this week to start printing t-s again, after 2 years.
As a back-up-- because I am still skeptical of ink-jet printing until I try it out for myself, I still want to to go with some laser transfer paper as well,that I can print up at the local print shop. Must I check first to make sure the exact kind of laser copier they have will run with the paper I order? 
The main question I have now; what is the "best" laser transfer paper? - as far as holding up in the wash- without fading, peeling, cracking issues etc. A little fade is OK-- over time, but cracking and peeling- no matter how old the shirt is, or how many times it has been through the wash, are totally unacceptable to me -and to any new or repeat customers. I am more interested in paper for light t-shirts. That new brand, "Cooler Concepts" looks great from what I read about, and saw the pic of the printed, washed t-shirt, but where do I get it from? No one answers the contact phone numbers that were given out. Has anyone looked into this laser transfer paper yet? How about Image Clip?
(I know everything fades eventually- I just need to print with paper that does not fade soon after it is washed!)
Thanks, Tim


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Arguably, the best laser paper out there today is Imageclip. do a search at the top of this page for pro's and con's.


----------



## Redtail50 (Sep 7, 2010)

splathead said:


> Arguably, the best laser paper out there today is Imageclip. do a search at the top of this page for pro's and con's.


 Thanks for that suggestion. I did the research and still doing more. I don't really care about the polymer window too much , since most of my designs are round, square, rectangular, and I just trim off as much as I can manually before I print.
The 2-Step process- to eliminate the polymer window-- is a bit much for me, although it's good to know that it exists, if I ever really need it. Is there another really great reliable color laser copier transfer paper that you can recomend?
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## kiwily (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering which wide format Epson printer you decided on. Thanks


----------

